# Frigidaire Refrigerator Noisy



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

Does this noise happen as soon as you plug refrig in? If so, you could go to Sears and ask them to plug in display model and see if it makes the same noise.


----------



## cjyphoto (Dec 28, 2007)

ugabulldog said:


> Does this noise happen as soon as you plug refrig in? If so, you could go to Sears and ask them to plug in display model and see if it makes the same noise.


No it takes a minute or two. It is the fan. If I stop the fan with my fingers the noise stops. It sounds like a card in spokes but it is not touching anything which makes it all the more frustrating! I can't believe it took Frigidaire all these years to finally engineer the continuously noisy fan!

I'll try and go to Sears and plug one in and see what happens.

Update: Decided to play around with it last night and noticed the noise was not coming from the fan but the bracket holding the fan. I was able to put a screw through the cardboard back into the bracket and the noise has gone away.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that you fixed your fridge.

If you ever need a part for your fridge here is a place to get Frigidaire parts.


----------



## barrett (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a frigidaire for 45 years that never gave me any trouble. A few months ago it started making a funny noise, and just before Christmas it finally died. I bought another frigidaire, but I'm very dissappointed because it makes a terrible noise. It is noisier than my old one when it was dying. If I whack the back of the freezer it stops, but then starts again at the next cooling cycle. I suppose I am having the same problem that you did, but I think I will just return it and try something else.


----------

